# Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus



## brudie65 (22. April 2007)

Hallo, ich würde gerne die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen. Allerdings ist es mir aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich, einen Kursus über sechs Wochen o. ä. zu belegen. Es geht mir also wirklich nicht um die Gebühren o.ä. Es ist halt ein Zeitproblerm. Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, sich zu einer Prüfung anzumelden, ohne einen Kursus besucht zu haben. Das nötige Fachwissen würde ich dann in Eigenstudium aneignen....

PS: Wohne übrigens im Bereich Hioldesheim, würde aber für das Ablegen der Prüfung auch weiter fahren    #c


----------



## Seemannsgarn (23. April 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

In NRW ist das keinProblem einfach zur Prüfung anmelden und gut ist . Habe ich auch so gemacht allerdings von einigen JAhren.


----------



## Mari (23. April 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

Manche Vereine veranstalten auch 1-2 tägige Crash Kurse.


----------



## Amadeus69 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

Liegt Hildesheim in NDS? Komme aus NRW und habe vor 4 Wochen die Fischerprüfung auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs, im Eigenstudium, bestanden. Am besten bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde nachfragen, ob Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht ist. Wenn nein bei der Gemeinde Teilnahme zur nächsten Prüfung anmelden. Unter www.fangplatz.de ist Online-Training (Theorie und Rutenzusammenbau) für NDS und NRW sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn Prüfung in NDS, identisch mit NRW, speziell bei der praktischen Prüfung (Rutenzusammenbau und Fischbilder) ist, kann ich Dir gerne hilfreiche Infos zu kommen lassen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Crashkurse sehr effektiv sind (Annahme meinerseits).

Gruß
Amadeus69


----------



## deltacomc (26. April 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

Mach doch am besten noch ein paar mehr Trööts auf ... so kann mann die Antworten auch maximieren  

Verweis auf http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99354


----------



## LUKA$ (27. April 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

... ich wohne in dortmund und hab im letzten Jahr auch die Prüfung abgelegt ohne diese Vorbereitung hab 3-4 tage gelenrt und das wars ich hab sie mir schwerer vorgestelt als sie war!!!


----------



## Drag (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

Ah hätte ich das bloß gewusst.
Ich musste 33 Stunden haben und jede Woche nur 3 Stunden gehabt.
Also 11 Wochen war ich jeden Abend da was ziemlich schwer war es unterzubringen, da ich noch zu Schule ging und die Unterrichte imemr bis 23 Uhr dauerten.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es durch betrug die Prüfung zu bekommen  
Einfach anmelden und einen der anwesend ist imemr für dich unterschreiben, dass du da warst|rolleyes


----------



## west1 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*



Drag schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es durch betrug die Prüfung zu bekommen
> Einfach anmelden und einen der anwesend ist imemr für dich unterschreiben, dass du da warst|rolleyes



Und jeder der dabei erwischt wird,
sollte eine lebenslange Sperre für die Fischerprüfung bekommen!


----------



## Drag (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ohne Teilnahme am Kursus*

Ne so weit gehen die nicht.
Ich glaube nur 1 Jahr lang


----------

